# Cort brings back Curbow line.



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2012)

I remember a few years back when you couldn't turn around in the bass world without seeing a Cort Curbow somewhere. Unfortunately, in 05' Greg Curbow passed away (), and with him went not only his legendary handmade basses, but the budget Cort line as well. 

It looks like they're making a comeback though. 

Cort New for 2012































They might not look all too special, but that body shape is just so comfortable and light weight when strapped on.


----------



## Djent (Jan 22, 2012)

No luthite involved, but these look great!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2012)

Djent said:


> No luthite involved, but these look great!



Actually, the last three models I posted are Luthite.

They all feature Barolini MK series pickups and preamps.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 22, 2012)

Holy shit! (And I said exactly that out loud when I saw the thread title.)

My fretless five-string Curbow is my favorite bass. I also own a six fretted, which I have considered converting. I'm hoping they'll put out a sixer.

And now I'm getting yelled at because we're not on the way to a movie. Curse you, Cort!


----------



## ibanezcollector (Jan 22, 2012)

thats awesome I used to have one way back in the day, but had to sell to pay rent LOL..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

Care to explain these basses to people (like me) who know nothing about the Curbow models? I tried to do a google search and couldn't find much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Care to explain these basses to people (like me) who know nothing about the Curbow models? I tried to do a google search and couldn't find much.



What would you like to know?

Greg Curbow was a bass builder and all around master luthier. In the early 00's he was contacted by Cort, the world's largest musical instrument company, to make a simplified, streamlined production series of instruments. At that time Cort wanted to improve their image and contracted out luthiers such as Curbow and Elrick to license designs. 

Instead of just being cheaper Curbows, they went a different route and used unique materials for the time, such as Luthite and Ebonal, synthesized materials. What they did have from Curbow was the unique shape, which kept them lightweight yet still very well balanced. 

They were priced extremely cheap, yet the quality was always really good, even compared to basses two or three times the price. 

Things were going great until 05', when Greg unfortunately passed away. The following couple of years what was once a line of six or seven basses was whittled down to just one or two, and they eventually disappeared.


----------



## Dayn (Jan 22, 2012)

I was considering buying one that I played in a music store, but that lower horn makes it difficult for me to play in a classical position. 

Though I was wondering... is it just for aesthetics that only the lower strings have two extra frets?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2012)

Dayn said:


> Though I was wondering... is it just for aesthetics that only the lower strings have two extra frets?



More or less given how few bassists use those frets. 

On the original Curbow basses the frets went a little further and the cutout was positioned so you could dig in for slap style playing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What would you like to know?
> 
> Greg Curbow was a bass builder and all around master luthier. In the early 00's he was contacted by Cort, the world's largest musical instrument company, to make a simplified, streamlined production series of instruments. At that time Cort wanted to improve their image and contracted out luthiers such as Curbow and Elrick to license designs.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! Depending on the price, I might consider checking these if they really are as nice as you two say.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 23, 2012)

Excellent! The original design luthite 4, 5 and 4FL have been available here in the UK recently. Excellent to see the new 41 42 51 and 52 models have wood bodies instead of that slightly smelly luthite, and it's good to see the lower horn redesigned to be longer so you can play sitting. Just noticed the top horn is longer and reaches the 11th fret! Also the bodies look wider. Fretboards are now rosewood, sorry to see the ebonol go. They really should release new 41 and 51 fretless' with ebonol board, and how about some 6 string basses? The headstock design is the sexiest i've ever seen, spiky and compact.

I own a luthite 4FL, it is super compact, light, comfortable, very ergonomic. The fretless board is 25 fret equivalent, ebonol, super hard, super smooth, stable, deep black and doesn't absorb moisture. The body shape is very 3D, bends and curves all over the place. Lower horn is too short for playing sitting. The bolt-on neck is the best design i've seen, a super-deep neck pocket that continues to the single pickup and 5 widely spaced bolts. Most bolt-on necks seem to me to have too small of a bolt area, if you consider the leverage of all that tension. I'm sorry to see the super-deep pockets go on the new design, although it's still fairly large on the single pickup version.

Also, new Cort Arona bass:


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 23, 2012)

That last fretless model will be mine someday!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my dear sweet lord yes!! I have wanted one of these ever since I first laid eyes on them! I definitely want one in that crazy blue they used to make; so stunning.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool to see these, but I just got a 5 string Curbow for under $100.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 23, 2012)

its about dang time.

though they could do away with all those finishes though


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh that grey one. It shall be mine.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 24, 2012)

No fretless fives? Damn you, Cort! I've wanted a 5FL for a while; if they bring one out with a similar spec to the 4-string I may have to splash out for one, thus taking more money out of my Dingwall fund.


----------



## Randy (Jan 24, 2012)

Great news.

I've had a Curbow 6-string for, geez, about ten years and it's been a beast.


----------



## Thep (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll just leave this here. 





I do own a Cort Ibanez, but had I known, I wouldn't have bought it new.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Good... These are cool basses IMO.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2012)

Thep said:


> I'll just leave this here. I do own a Cort Ibanez, but had I known, I wouldn't have bought it new.


 
Oh look, this again. 

There are plenty of threads on this, so please keep it out of here. 

If you think Cort is any worse than other large scale OEMs you're out of your mind.


----------



## Thep (Jan 24, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh look, this again.
> 
> There are plenty of threads on this, so please keep it out of here.
> 
> If you think Cort is any worse than other large scale OEMs you're out of your mind.



Sorry....Go Cort!!! Cort FTW!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2012)

Thep said:


> Sorry....Go Cort!!! Cort FTW!



No need to be patronizing, just trying to keep things on topic.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 25, 2012)

And we expect them to go for how much ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> And we expect them to go for how much ?



If I had to guess I'd say between $400 and $700 depending on model, at least if it's anything like current and past Cort basses, Curbows in particular.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If I had to guess I'd say between $400 and $700 depending on model, at least if it's anything like current and past Cort basses, Curbows in particular.



I guess the 400$ goes for the 4 string - one pickup models ,and 700$ for the dual pickups 5 strings right?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jan 25, 2012)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH found my next bass


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 12, 2012)

I need a 5 string since I maybe got a bass gig (go figure...) and this might be it. Anyone bought one of those new models recently ? I'm tied between this, an SR505 and an LTD F. (I already have a 4 string LTD though so it's my least favorable choice, going for a bit of variety)


----------

